# Whats up old guys???



## ajohn (Nov 5, 2018)

1 2 3 (guess I can't just post a smile)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 5, 2018)

LOL. I'm young at 22!


----------



## ajohn (Nov 5, 2018)

I'd be able to take over the world if'n I were still 22 and know what I know today!!!... than again maybe not.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 5, 2018)

Hah hah, yes, you probably could. 
Here's one fur a smile.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 7, 2019)

Yea I wonder what has happened to many past members............I mean WAYYYYYYYYYYY back when Woody was moderator and the site was owned by that Cat in England. Ol' Jadgermiester got pissed in 05' and left because we sometimes talked about more than bottles. Let's see who I remember Glass Man, Bubbas Dad, Red Ginger, Joe The Crow, their digging partner, Teauge, Matt, Rick..........he ever tell ya he had a puce eagle? TD, Eric, Pat Mason, Warren....Capt? The guy who loved Wolfies, the gal who did the pickle jars, Jim from Patterson. Plumbata,.........can't remember his name from Georgia.....dug in a creek? Cyberdigger and Cowz............not going to say a thing. Dennis the man who REALLY knew what he was talking about when it came to sodas. I remember debates about 'chainsaws in the woods' 'barrels of bottles' 'nasty foul mouth Matt' 'what a Coke bottle really is' 'deco........what?' Plus who can forget the 'Obama in a Klan robe pottery piece'. How about our first Secret Santa. Remember who put that together? I do, it was my good friend Brother LobyCat. I really miss him and his wit that was frowned upon by a few. Well at least as a collective we did good by having a brick in his honor placed at his beloved Red Sox's Fenway  Park. Yep back when the pages were blue this was a really happening site [ not an insult to today's ABN, but the activity was way more 10+ years ago. ]. Do not know what but that format change really really shook things up. Not going to say Facebook did it, but something sure as hell did. Still this is a good sire, but I really miss my friends and acquaintances from the recent past.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 7, 2019)

Buster........that's his name.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 7, 2019)

I myself did really like the last version of the forum we had. I came in a bit late for the blue pages but do believe I saw the remains of them in screen-shots. I hear they were greatly favoured.  Some of the cited members are still active, though no one is as much due to how much more difficult this version is to operate. Many were unable to complete the transition (remember the PM nightmare as none of us could figure out how to use this new forum?) Others had to make new accounts as they couldn't figure out the change-over. 
I would opt for a refreshing of the forum by going back to the old system and going through old posts to see if they're worth keeping around or not (and, then, destroying those that aren't educationally useful). I've found posts from 10 years ago. A lot of them may never be seen again and just take up space. I'd also opt to delete accounts not accessed in a one-year period. 
But, you must also understand, forums are being replaced with such things as FaceBook. This is to where many of our members have gone. I'd say in another 10 years, forums will be a thing of the past. I'd still use them, but most people won't. Even Facebook, by then, will have gone the way of MySpace: a limited user-base mostly restricted to older adults where once most social media users.... used it. This site is exceptionally difficult to use as compared to, say, Collector's Weekly, and is a older-style template even among forums. Every change causes us to lose more members, but going back to how things were could bring them back.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 7, 2019)

The unfortunate thing is that with Facebook and similar formats, the data accumulated is gone after a few weeks, whereas the topics on this forum are searcheable and even come up on Google searches.  I have found great value in posts made 10 years ago on this site.  Hopefully people will recognize the value this provides and will continue to post here.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2019)

There used to be some good stuff posted on the blue pages, for sure.  No telling what I've missed, but I will not use Facebook.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2019)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Buster........that's his name.



Last name Logue, I think.  Yeah, I wish there was a better way to keep up with our past members.  A lot of times, unless a family member posts that someone has passed, we never know about it.  That's probably how it will be with me.  The wife could care less about my bottles or my bottle friends.  If I don't post anything for a long time, you can pretty much figure that I've died or been stashed in a home, 'cause I'll be doing bottles until one or the other happens, you can bet on that.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 12, 2019)

I am a 16 year old newcomer to this site. The oldest members offer the best advice, but I also know a few young bucks who offer good info. Just think. One day, folks will look back on you, and say, "remember (blank)? He was so knowledgeable, and a real big help to me. I wonder where he's at now?" It's our turn to be the senior members who offer the great advice, the great ideas, and helpful insight. May this forum be a help to all, from now to the future!

:flag:


----------



## logueb (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Osiaboyce and Sandchip.  Ol' Buster is still on here , now and then.  I'm still digging in the creek some. I miss the blue pages and the folks that you mentioned above. I did a lot of digging and posting back then.  I've slowed down digging quite a bit since retirement, but I still have the urge as ever.  Good to see old friends on here.  Buster


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2019)

Good to see you're up and at 'em, Buster!  Planning on going to the Rome show next month?


----------



## logueb (Jan 14, 2019)

Sandchip, I'm thinking about it. Been a while since I've been to a show.  I went once to the Rome show. must have been in the 80's. Are you planning on going?  I need to start thinning down the inventory.  You would not believe  what has come out of that bottle dump. Buster


----------



## sandchip (Jan 15, 2019)

Yessir, my son and I will be there, God willing.  Like you, i had not been since the '80s, but went last year and picked up a Columbus, Ga. pontil that I'd been after for a long time, so it goes to show that you never know.  I'll PM you closer to time.


----------



## TROG (Jan 15, 2019)

I still log on regularly after all these years and answer any posts that I can help with but the posts that used to be put on about Pot Lids that were my specialty are very few and far between these days as digging seems to have dried up somewhat and far less items are being found.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 19, 2019)

Old guy checking in, still around . Not many places to dig anymore in my area . Good to see some other old guys checking in!☺


----------



## Spencer (Feb 7, 2019)

Another old guy checking in, I was on a different account back in '07 or so under the name bottlenutboy. I went AWOL for a few years and had to make a new account because I couldnt remember my password and no longer have control of the email address that I used to make it way back when. It's good to see some of the early members still active here. Anyone heard from Warren? I'd love to do some catching up.


----------



## grime5 (Feb 16, 2019)

i remember you.was just looking to see if you had any ebay auctions going.im the one in ky that collects the coke bottles.i was replying to pat but see some other names i remember


----------



## logueb (Feb 20, 2019)

Sandchip, I finally made it to a Rome show after so many years,  I also brought some bottles and set up.  I was in the side room.  If you made it, I missed you.  Guess I should have had a "Buster" tag on. I remember someone with a son, not sure if that was you.  Had a great time and was able to pass some extras I had to fellow collectors. Looking forward to next year.  Buster


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2019)

Buster, after all my talk, I wasn't able to make it and sorry that I missed meeting you.  You know what they say about the best laid plans...


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow Osia, I remember every one of um, and then some! Often wonder what happened to many of them. I've been here since about 03 I think but like so many fell out of touch for a few years and when I came back...… I only recognized a few names. Plus I had to use a different username cuz I guess whenever it all switched I fell through the woodwork. I used to be called Gunsmoke47. Used to dig a lot of Indian Wars forts here in Texas. Too old and broke down anymore to dig but I still love my U.S.A. Hosp. bottles. Just have to buy them instead of dig them now! lol! Don't post much but I still log in on a fairly regular basis. Good to see you guys are still helpin out these youngsters startin up in this fine hobby. Kelley


----------



## sandchip (Mar 7, 2019)

Gunsmoke said:


> Wow Osia, I remember every one of um, and then some! Often wonder what happened to many of them. I've been here since about 03 I think but like so many fell out of touch for a few years and when I came back...… I only recognized a few names. Plus I had to use a different username cuz I guess whenever it all switched I fell through the woodwork. I used to be called Gunsmoke47. Used to dig a lot of Indian Wars forts here in Texas. Too old and broke down anymore to dig but I still love my U.S.A. Hosp. bottles. Just have to buy them instead of dig them now! lol! Don't post much but I still log in on a fairly regular basis. Good to see you guys are still helpin out these youngsters startin up in this fine hobby. Kelley



Would love to see pictures of your hospital bottles if you have the chance.  Good to see you're still up and about.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks Sand. I'll try and get some pics of my favorite ones up in a day or two. Gotta brush up on how to post pics on here. It's been awhile. Should I post the pics here or in a different forum?


----------



## Eric (Mar 29, 2019)

Osia... One of the first members welcoming me here... even sent me a Nichol Kola bottle cap... You don't post anymore (at least not enough for me) enjoyed your post and images of your bottle collection.
 I still check in about every day though I don't check every post.. I mainly stay in the Soda bottle post seeing what is found and still learning... I agree it's kinda quiet here now... same
on other sites I'm on.. many are drawn to Facebook and get into clubs there... Have't done it yet but many say it's worth it... I like it here... love seeing what folks find and the knowledge
of the brand or bottle is awesome. Nice to hear some of the ages here are the younger crowd.. when going to the bottle show not many in their 20s. My son use to go with me but he's now 17
drives, has a job and a girl so I guess dad and old bottles are out! Ha  glad to know there is younger folks interested and will keep things rolling....


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 7, 2019)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Yea I wonder what has happened to many past members............I mean WAYYYYYYYYYYY back when Woody was moderator and the site was owned by that Cat in England. Ol' Jadgermiester got pissed in 05' and left because we sometimes talked about more than bottles. Let's see who I remember Glass Man, Bubbas Dad, Red Ginger, Joe The Crow, their digging partner, Teauge, Matt, Rick..........he ever tell ya he had a puce eagle? TD, Eric, Pat Mason, Warren....Capt? The guy who loved Wolfies, the gal who did the pickle jars, Jim from Patterson. Plumbata,.........can't remember his name from Georgia.....dug in a creek? Cyberdigger and Cowz............not going to say a thing. Dennis the man who REALLY knew what he was talking about when it came to sodas. I remember debates about 'chainsaws in the woods' 'barrels of bottles' 'nasty foul mouth Matt' 'what a Coke bottle really is' 'deco........what?' Plus who can forget the 'Obama in a Klan robe pottery piece'. How about our first Secret Santa. Remember who put that together? I do, it was my good friend Brother LobyCat. I really miss him and his wit that was frowned upon by a few. Well at least as a collective we did good by having a brick in his honor placed at his beloved Red Sox's Fenway  Park. Yep back when the pages were blue this was a really happening site [ not an insult to today's ABN, but the activity was way more 10+ years ago. ]. Do not know what but that format change really really shook things up. Not going to say Facebook did it, but something sure as hell did. Still this is a good sire, but I really miss my friends and acquaintances from the recent past.



Osia, Some other names to add:  
Capsoda (Warren), MadPadler (Ben), SteveSewall, southern Maine diver (Wayne) oh, that's me, Bearswede (Ron R.I.P.) Coldwaterdiver (Kevin)... and many more. I've just recently become active again and after several surgeries, several years and a few extra pounds, I'm getting ready to buy a new wetsuit and try to get back into the water again. I'll be checking in more frequently and hopefully posting on a regular basis.


----------



## Spencer (May 1, 2019)

Has anyone heard from Warren? I'd love to catch up with him after so many years.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 3, 2019)

Still a great forum, I love the member's opinion's and posts , on here. Collecting changes , and collector's change, but the information on here is priceless. I've changed hobbies somewhat, from bottle digging, and creek searching to native American relics and metal detecting. I have dug a trash pit, recently , near a Union camp in the woods, saw a sunken area, and probed it. Which startled my MD partners ,some  who never probe, lol, about 3 feet down, a 3 x 3 hole of old glass , pontils , sheared lips, all Civil War or older. Not a single intact bottle, a great study group, and I got to bore, those present with some bottle history! Keep this forum going, young members and old, good work and God bless you.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2019)

CreekWalker said:


> Still a great forum, I love the member's opinion's and posts , on here. Collecting changes , and collector's change, but the information on here is priceless. I've changed hobbies somewhat, from bottle digging, and creek searching to native American relics and metal detecting. I have dug a trash pit, recently , near a Union camp in the woods, saw a sunken area, and probed it. Which startled my MD partners ,some  who never probe, lol, about 3 feet down, a 3 x 3 hole of old glass , pontils , sheared lips, all Civil War or older. Not a single intact bottle, a great study group, and I got to bore, those present with some bottle history! Keep this forum going, young members and old, good work and God bless you.



Would love to see what you found in that pit, if you have the time, even the broken stuff.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi old geezers! I'm still around. I rotate hobbies. On marbles and pottery at the moment.


----------



## epackage (Jun 13, 2019)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Yea I wonder what has happened to many past members............I mean WAYYYYYYYYYYY back when Woody was moderator and the site was owned by that Cat in England. Ol' Jadgermiester got pissed in 05' and left because we sometimes talked about more than bottles. Let's see who I remember Glass Man, Bubbas Dad, Red Ginger, Joe The Crow, their digging partner, Teauge, Matt, Rick..........he ever tell ya he had a puce eagle? TD, Eric, Pat Mason, Warren....Capt? The guy who loved Wolfies, the gal who did the pickle jars, Jim from Patterson. Plumbata,.........can't remember his name from Georgia.....dug in a creek? Cyberdigger and Cowz............not going to say a thing. Dennis the man who REALLY knew what he was talking about when it came to sodas. I remember debates about 'chainsaws in the woods' 'barrels of bottles' 'nasty foul mouth Matt' 'what a Coke bottle really is' 'deco........what?' Plus who can forget the 'Obama in a Klan robe pottery piece'. How about our first Secret Santa. Remember who put that together? I do, it was my good friend Brother LobyCat. I really miss him and his wit that was frowned upon by a few. Well at least as a collective we did good by having a brick in his honor placed at his beloved Red Sox's Fenway  Park. Yep back when the pages were blue this was a really happening site [ not an insult to today's ABN, but the activity was way more 10+ years ago. ]. Do not know what but that format change really really shook things up. Not going to say Facebook did it, but something sure as hell did. Still this is a good sire, but I really miss my friends and acquaintances from the recent past.



Many of us are on Facebook bottle groups, I still like to stop in and share new finds from time to time, and to see if anyone has any Paterson bottles I need...


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 27, 2019)

im back after some years


----------



## peejrey (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m back as well. 
However a bit older, more quiet, and less annoying.


----------

